# Billie Jean light up floor



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,

Just ran across this instructable and thought you guys might find it of interest.

On a side note, if anyone here is good with wiring stuff and would like to help me out with this (the instructions are unclear to me - not really 100% on it) I'd be very grateful.

Billie Jean LED light-up disco shoes

btw, if you can help, I'd need help ASAP, I'm trying to have them complete by the end of March for a party in April.


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

Dminor, I would be happy to give you any assistance I can. The LED's are wired in parallel which means the wire leaves the positive terminal of the battery box, travels through the normally open contact on the micro switch and then goes from one positive lead on the leds to the next and so on till the end of the chain. The negative lead just goes from the battery box to the first negative side pin on the the first LED and then to the next negative pin etc. As you step down with one of the boxes the micro switch closes and lights the LEDs. The only thing (and I might have missed it) is that there is no mention of a current limiting resistor. I would place a 225 ohm 1/4 watt resistor between the micro switch and the first LED positive pin.. Hope that helps. PM me if I can explain further, Keith


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks a lot Keith, I think I have a much better understanding now, thanks to you. Lets see how this goes!


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

My pleasure, Keith


----------



## FrankyM (Mar 28, 2010)

*Maybe Try EL Wire*

Hi, I noticed you wanted to do the platforms with LED Lights, but you might want to try doing EL Wire, or EL Panels. Electroluminescent wire might be an easier way to go, plus, you can get a them with touch panels. I have seen a number of different options, but just wanted to pass that thought in case you haven't thought of it yet.


----------

